# Health Insurance



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

I'm on my way!
House sold but preparations continue - that's why I'm here!
I joined this 'really helpful group' last year with questions about a move to Canada to join my daughter and grandchildren. Now it's all systems go and I fly out April to begin my new adventure.
You've supplied me with the bank I'll use, the cheap call rate for my family back here but now it's advice on health insurance.
I will be on a tourist ticket for the first few years and therefore stay for 6 month blocks with a 3 month stay in between, in UK.
Is it more economical to buy the health insurance in UK or Canada? Does anyone have experience of this or advice to a beginner?
Thanks


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi. We covered ourselves with UK insurance for the first 3 months, whilst applying for Alberta Health (not sure where you are going to live!) for extra cover we use Blue Cross as Alberta Health doesn't cover dentist's and some other things - investigate for your area.
Just for information use Skype over the internet for calls to UK not only is it free ut with a web cam you can see who you are talking to.
Hope this helps


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*Thanks MandyB*



MandyB said:


> Hi. We covered ourselves with UK insurance for the first 3 months, whilst applying for Alberta Health (not sure where you are going to live!) for extra cover we use Blue Cross as Alberta Health doesn't cover dentist's and some other things - investigate for your area.
> Just for information use Skype over the internet for calls to UK not only is it free ut with a web cam you can see who you are talking to.
> Hope this helps


I'm moving to Ontario but I'll probably take your advice and take a 3 month from UK and rummage around for a deal once there.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

What part of Ontario are you moving to flicker, I grew up in Ontario and were moving back end of march......


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*great a chat!*



jen45 said:


> What part of Ontario are you moving to flicker, I grew up in Ontario and were moving back end of march......


Am aiming for Alexandria/Vankleek Hill areas - is this home for you? It doesn't seem to be a part people know or have any experience of - should I be concerned!!!!!!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

flicker said:


> Am aiming for Alexandria/Vankleek Hill areas - is this home for you? It doesn't seem to be a part people know or have any experience of - should I be concerned!!!!!!


 Hey flicker, well i don't really know the area too well, its the Cornwall area up by the Quebec/Ontario line. There will be more french in this area as it is so close to Montreal, the area is really nice from what i can remember from driving up that way, very scenic and close to rivers and such, gets a lot colder there in winter then the southwestern part of Ontario, the toronto/kitchener/guelph/london area. You would also get more snow as well, the summers will be nice and warm and the scenery would be nice. When it comes to prices of stuff i would have no idea or what types of industry are main for that area, but you will have a lot of french that i do know since it is so close to quebec, alot of people will speak both english and french and they will have both english and french schools, sorry i cant be of anymore help but i really don't know too much on the area.


----------



## flicker (May 15, 2009)

*Thanks jen45*



jen45 said:


> Hey flicker, well i don't really know the area too well, its the Cornwall area up by the Quebec/Ontario line. There will be more french in this area as it is so close to Montreal, the area is really nice from what i can remember from driving up that way, very scenic and close to rivers and such, gets a lot colder there in winter then the southwestern part of Ontario, the toronto/kitchener/guelph/london area. You would also get more snow as well, the summers will be nice and warm and the scenery would be nice. When it comes to prices of stuff i would have no idea or what types of industry are main for that area, but you will have a lot of french that i do know since it is so close to quebec, alot of people will speak both english and french and they will have both english and french schools, sorry i cant be of anymore help but i really don't know too much on the area.


Thanks for your time. Everything is helpful. I would prefer to head Toronto way but my family is just over the border in Quebec and if I'm making the move over I feel the whole point is to be about a 30 min. drive away.


----------



## amndalb (Jan 28, 2010)

nice discussion...


----------

